# 1913 triumph Chicago cycle?



## ohmybike (Apr 19, 2019)

If any one could help me with this bike that decided to arrive at my door steps. Wow pictures not justified how awesome it is. Need little help shine some light on year. Has a tag that’s 1913 but not sure. All original color (wow) Seat can’t make out what it is. Also why would it have a red wheel color different from the bike. Never thought I would own a  precious bike like this. Awesome bike  excited to own. NFS Thanks Luis


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## catfish (Apr 19, 2019)

Beautiful Machine !!!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 19, 2019)

Close up on the badge might show an Excelsior pedigree; the Excelsior thread shows a Triumph product line.
Perhaps pre-dating the move to Indiana?

Thought that those 4-heart chain rings were Snyder or DP Harris.
Not sure what an exclusively 'Excelsior' chain ring might look like. 

From 1914 magazine article.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Apr 20, 2019)

Looking forward to learning more about this lovely bike!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Apr 20, 2019)

Congratulations on a beautiful machine! :eek:I would be excited as well!!


----------



## ohmybike (Apr 20, 2019)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Close up on the badge might show an Excelsior pedigree; the Excelsior thread shows a Triumph product line.
> Perhaps pre-dating the move to Indiana?
> View attachment 983570
> Thought that those 4-heart chain rings were Snyder or DP Harris.
> ...


----------



## gkeep (Apr 20, 2019)

Great bike, fantastic paint! Could the 1913 be an early bike license with the name of the city removed?


----------



## Oldnut (Apr 21, 2019)

Now that’s nice wow


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 21, 2019)

ohmybike said:


> View attachment 983722



That's pretty cool, I've never seen that Chicago Cycle Triumph badge before. Do you mind if I use a photo of it in a book I'm working on? Thank you. Barry


----------



## ohmybike (Apr 21, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> That's pretty cool, I've never seen that Chicago Cycle Triumph badge before. Do you mind if I use a photo of it in a book I'm working on? Thank you. Barry




I don’t mind at all.  Thank you


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 21, 2019)

ohmybike said:


> I don’t mind at all.  Thank you



Thank you very much. I really appreciate it. I must have a dozen different badge names for the Chicago Cycle Supply Company, but I had never heard of that one. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 21, 2019)

ohmybike said:


> I don’t mind at all.  Thank you



Hello again, would you mind measuring the badge for me? It looks like a pretty good size badge. I've been trying to show the badges the actual size
 in the book. Thanks again. Barry


----------



## ohmybike (Apr 21, 2019)

i just noticed one of the tires are original to the bike. They are labeled Chicago cycle supply co. as the badge pretty cool i think. I've Been reading a lot and researching on this bike. Thank you all for the nice comments


----------



## Iverider (Apr 22, 2019)

Did Chicago Cycle Supply build their own bikes? I have a badgeless bike with a frame that is identical to this. I still need to strip the overpaint off, but underneath it is orange with green darts much like some of the Simmons Hardware bikes I've seen photos of.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 22, 2019)

Double Bar Model 53 (?)
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/chicago-cycle-supply-co.53760/#post-318251 

24 inch.


----------



## ohmybike (Apr 22, 2019)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Double Bar Model 53(?).
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/chicago-cycle-supply-co.53760/#post-318251





Thank you for that piece.


----------



## Champ (Sep 3, 2019)

You can use this one too! I just acquired this headbadge. Never seen before.


barnyguey said:


> That's pretty cool, I've never seen that Chicago Cycle Triumph badge before. Do you mind if I use a photo of it in a book I'm working on? Thank you. Barry[/QUOTE


----------



## ohmybike (Sep 3, 2019)

Wow. That’s a awesome badge. Is the same one but not Excelsior on it. Interesting 





Champ said:


> You can use this one too! I just acquired this headbadge. Never seen before.
> View attachment 1057650


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 3, 2019)

Precious   I just couldn’t resist...


----------



## Champ (Sep 3, 2019)

Thanks! Do you mean it is the same script style as an E-script Excelsior headbadge, but without the word Excelsior. Instead it says Triumph. 


ohmybike said:


> Wow. That’s a awesome badge. Is the same one but not Excelsior on it. Interesting


----------

